# Microondas Miray no puedo abrir la puerta



## ricardomario48 (Ago 18, 2014)

tengo un micro ondas miray no puedo abrir la puerta ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2014)

Quítale la tapa superior-lateral y así podrás ver el mecanismo de apertura y cierre.

Luego no lo pruebes sin esa tapa , es malo para la salud.

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

si,
hay que sacar la tapa de chapa y de un costado de la puerta ,tiene una traba ,la levantas y la puerta se abre,
luego limpia la traba,revisa el resorte y lubrica,
listo , no toques ningún suich y no desarmes la puerta


----------

